# Protect your rights (Warranty)



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

I have for years been part of several late model B-Body organizations (94-96 Impala SS to be specific) clubs and like many car clubs of performance cars, we can't help but modify them. With that said, I would like to point people out to the "Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act"... and yes, this is going to be another one of those "informed consumer" speaches.

I will not bore you with the detail of this LAW, but I will say this. In most cases... a dealership can not void any part of a warranty. This has been stated and re-stated in the B-Body community several times and to sum up what the law is... If you use an aftermarket part and you have a problem with your car and take it to the dealership for service... IF and only IF they can PROVE beyond a shadow of a doubt that the aftermarket part caused the problem, you are responsible for the repair bill, but YOUR WARRANTY IS STILL INTACT. 
On one occasion I had to make the service writer for a dealership PROVE that they could void my warranty. I asked in a nice way of course. You always want to try to be as helpful to the service writer as possible. He instead found a TSB that stated just what I was saying and not proving he could void my warranty. He then saw my point and said that he never knew about the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. A lot of us use K & N filters. Has anyone actually looked at this page of their website??? 
*http://www.knfilters.com/warrantyletter.htm* 

What I will say is this; A dealership CAN refuse to service your car, but that in no way means that your warranty is void. It just means we pissed them off and we have to find a more cooperative dealership to get the repair done at.


----------



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks ..good info...I am a bit weary about mods for that given reason


----------



## Darkbackward (Feb 24, 2005)

Good point. I'm trying to get my 99' GP GT smogged and have a WizAired intake which was specifically designed to beat the CA system among other states. All the test stations I have taken it to said that it was illegal and they wouldnt touch it. I'll have to print this up for them  I dont think it helps that my Reg. was due last month LOL


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Darkbackward said:


> Good point. I'm trying to get my 99' GP GT smogged and have a WizAired intake which was specifically designed to beat the CA system among other states. All the test stations I have taken it to said that it was illegal and they wouldnt touch it. I'll have to print this up for them  I dont think it helps that my Reg. was due last month LOL


You're talking about a smog not warranty work though. Besides if a test station finds something that is illegal, they don't have to smog your car. They're trained to pick these things out. Evidently they know about this illegal intake if they won't touch your car. You even admit that it's designed to beat the CA system. If you know it's illegal, you really have no point to argue.


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

Very good info!


----------



## arubba (Apr 9, 2005)

Interesting input above.... but the Dealership has the right to refuse Warranty service if they believe that modifications to the vehicle will hinder service. *They can charge you to return you vehicle back to factory setting to help properly diagnose your vehicle...  *  They are only prepaired to troubleshoot with tools that start at a factory setting base-line. The technicians are FACTORY trained and not SPEED SHOP trained.

Aftermarket modification will alter/change these expected "base-line" settings leaving the technician at a loss and adding "additional troubleshooting time" not alloted for under warranty guidelines...

Bottom line, Modified vehicles are not factory delivered vehicles and the dealer can just say, "Take it elsewhere"... You can then call GM and raise a stink but under this situation, the dealer is in his rights to say NO. 

When Mom and Pop Shops can't fix regular factory issues they always say to "Take it to the Dealer". The dealer can now say, it's not factory, take it back to where you got the modified parts...............................


----------



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

arubba said:


> Interesting input above.... but the Dealership has the right to refuse Warranty service if they believe that modifications to the vehicle will hinder service. *They can charge you to return you vehicle back to factory setting to help properly diagnose your vehicle...  *  They are only prepaired to troubleshoot with tools that start at a factory setting base-line. The technicians are FACTORY trained and not SPEED SHOP trained.


Well the last paragraph of my original post pretty much said the same thing. 

_"What I will say is this; A dealership CAN refuse to service your car, but that in no way means that your warranty is void. It just means we pissed them off and we have to find a more cooperative dealership to get the repair done at."_ 

Big picture is that..... A Dealership Can Not Void Your Warranty in most circumstances.

You are right...


----------

